# How architecture helped music evolve



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

I just watched this talk by David Byrne and thought it might be of interest to some:

How architecture helped music evolve

The main idea is that composers have always written music with a specific setting in mind, even if that's an unconscious process.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

interesting theory. "...the microphone enable composer to completely change the kind of music they wanted...".


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that's not a new point of view... Composers write not only for a place, but also for a especific society, for a way of life...

And in that point, I would say that it was not the architecture that helped music evolve. The philosophy and the way of thinking of that time society, helped the architecture to evolve, and the music too, and the consumism, and the fashion, and the painting, and all the artistic and even cientific work...


----------



## AbdulHameed (Mar 28, 2016)

I do think architecture is the skeleton and base of any art.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AbdulHameed said:


> I do think architecture is the skeleton and base of any art.


As is the response to a topic not being used for 6 years


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> As is the response to a topic not being used for 6 years


With all due respect, Pugg - isn't that a bit harsh for someone putting up their first post? I agree that it _can_ be a bit irritating at times for a long-lost thread to be resurrected, but .....


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Oh come on guys and gals of Tc - Architecture is "Frozen Music" - At least according to the famous American architect Frank Lloyd Wright...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

OP: This makes me think of *Le Corbusier and Xenakis.*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ilarion said:


> Oh come on guys and gals of Tc - Architecture is "Frozen Music" - At least according to the famous American architect Frank Lloyd Wright...


From the Frank Lloyd Wright quote I would conclude that music helped architecture to evolve... Anyway, these kind of musings have a 19th century smell. Too much architecture around that is no architecture & too much music that is no music.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I dont have a lot of knowledge on this subject, but I feel they work hand in hand, symbiotic relationship and all. Of course when I think of this I think of Gregorian Chant and what not. The Cathedrals give great acoustics to the type of music for the time.....well any time really. I especially love the organ in these settings. This is all my opinion of course and none of it is based in fact at all.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

mstar said:


> OP: This makes me think of *Le Corbusier and Xenakis.*


This is exactly what I was looking for when I saw this thread.
Xenakis used both architecture and mathematics extensively throughout his compositional output.
Definitely someone worth exploring when debating the link between architecture and music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Reviving old threads can be interesting, especially if the content is a bit unusual and has a detailed reference, like here. 
There´s no valid argument against taking up "Old Threads" per se.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Signore said:


> I think that's not a new point of view... Composers write not only for a place, but also for a especific society, for a way of life...
> 
> And in that point, I would say that it was not the architecture that helped music evolve. The philosophy and the way of thinking of that time society, helped the architecture to evolve, and the music too, and the consumism, and the fashion, and the painting, and all the artistic and even cientific work...


certainly you cannot dismiss the effect of architecture on our daily lives, why would music then be different?

What David appears to suggest (I have not viewed the film yet)is nothing new or profound. IMO


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> With all due respect, Pugg - isn't that a bit harsh for someone putting up their first post? I agree that it _can_ be a bit irritating at times for a long-lost thread to be resurrected, but .....


I am glad it came up anew.


----------

